# Londinium Espresso prototype new machine...



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Londinium have designed this new lever machine and are making it in the UK. Looks like a killer...

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

some info

''LONDINIUM I - a commercial spring lever group for the home

What is the philosophy behind this project?

Londinium I will deliver the taste excellence of the Bosco

Londinium I will be a reservoir machine, that is to say, it will not need to be plumbed into the mains

Londinium I will set a new benchmark in engineering excellence for domestic espresso machines and will utilise excellent materials with best in class fit and finish

The primary objective is to bring to market a lever espresso machine that delivers consistently excellent results in the hands of a user who is relatively new to espresso, not a cantankerous beast that delivers a great shot with seemingly no rhyme nor reason. Thermal stability of the group is therefore the datum for this project. Until this is achieved Londinium I will not enter production.

As a result it is intended to appeal to a broad audience and not just appeal to espresso freaks. For this reason it will have a hot water port for americanos and instant preparation of other hot drinks such as teas and hot chocolate without having to boil a kettle separately. It will also be intended to be left on all day so it is ready to go whenever you feel like a hot drink. It will also feature an oversize element so it reaches operating temperature quickly enough for it to be used on a working day as you rush to work - too many machines are only used at the weekend as they take too long to heat up.

In conjunction with these objectives Londinium I will have a reservoir so the boiler can be filled without having the inconvenience and danger of having to switch off the machine and bleed the pressure from the boiler, as you do with an Olympia Cremina. This of course comes at a cost; as a result the machine will need to be larger, but then we need sufficient mass at the rear of the machine to act as a counter-balance to the force of the spring lever, so the need for a reservoir is kind of forced upon us anyway. Nonetheless, we will be pushing the design envelope very hard to keep the footprint of the machine as small as possible

Additionally there will be a particular design focus on ensuring the group does not cool when the machine is idle. For this reason a thermosiphon will be added and the group will be mounted as close to the boiler as we can

Finally, it will be an object of beauty, as we are well aware that more than one person is typically involved in the decision to purchase any item that sits anywhere near the kitchen. Plastics will be limited to applications where they are they most sensible solution, for example, the knobs.

It will be a timeless design and model changes will be as infrequent as possible, much in the manner of the Olympia Cremina design philosophy.

We look forward to publishing images of the prototype here as soon as it is completed. We expect to see it by the end of June.

Londinium Espresso are proud to support British manufacturing with the creation of the Londinium I spring lever espresso machine

ps - the target selling price for Londinium I is GBP1500 including VAT. we will be trying very hard to stick to this number to ensure the machine is accessible to as many people as possible, in particular those considering a prosumer pump machine.''


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Looks lovely but I'm expecting it to be mega-bucks!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

lookseehear said:


> Looks lovely but I'm expecting it to be mega-bucks!


You are not a proof-reader then? lol

'' the target selling price for Londinium I is GBP1500 including VAT''


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

From that pic it looks to share some components of Fracino machines...

Interesting......


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

fatboyslim said:


> From that pic it looks to share some components of Fracino machines...
> 
> Interesting......


 I believe it is being made in Birmingham, so draw your own conclusions as to Reiss' manufacturing partner....

The group is, unsurprisingly, Italian - same as on the Bosco.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I wrote the reply then went away from my computer for a bit before hitting submit!

Does look like they're doing a proper job though and that price is pretty competitive.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I wonder if Fracino need some local product testers, id be happy to offer my services by taking one off their hands for a hammering


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Agreed, it looks like a Cherub with a different, lever based, group.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

jimbow said:


> Agreed, it looks like a Cherub with a different, lever based, group.


Of course this is a prototype so it may well be put together with some existing parts as a proof-of-concept. I would surprised if the production models looked anything like a Cherub.


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

So while i am a complete cynic when it comes to design blurb, what i see is a standard HX set up machine with a high end lever bolted on the front, which reading between the lines is very much what they are describing. cant say that i will be saving my pennies for one!! but good luck to them though for doing the work.


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

RobD said:


> So while i am a complete cynic when it comes to design blurb, what i see is a standard HX set up machine with a high end lever bolted on the front, which reading between the lines is very much what they are describing. cant say that i will be saving my pennies for one!! but good luck to them though for doing the work.


 Which still makes it a fairly special machine, particularly for one made in the UK. And, let's face it, most machines in this price range partly consist of standard industry components bolted together. I think Reiss' idea is to make a domestic lever machine as good as an Olympia Cremina but with a full size commercial group and great thermal stability at around half the price. That's very ambitious, but if he achieves that, it will be a remarkable machine.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been a bit occupied with other things recently and not spent much time around the Forum - so somehow I'd missed the earlier posts on this. I've read up Reiss' blog on the development of this, and, for me it's some of the most exciting coffee news that I've come across. A 58mm headed spring-lever that doesn't need plumbing and has thermal stability is ideal for me. Couple that with the reasonable price and the seller's reputation and I will be astounded if this isn't a runaway success.

It's a no-brainer for me - I want one! Watch this space for a Rocket and a Pavoni Pro coming on the market!


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

vintagecigarman said:


> ...for me it's some of the most exciting coffee news that I've come across...It's a no-brainer for me - I want one!


I agree! Three and half minute warm-up time, a commercial lever group and a thermo-syphon, not electronics to go wrong and built in the UK. The only thing that doesn't seem clear is how big it is going to be and how it's not going topple over when you pull that huge sprung lever down.


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

It's posted on one of Reiss' blogs: 500 deep x 375 wide x 300 high (+lever).

I'd expect a big water tank and that the weight of the water will ensure stability.

Another benefit is that it's designed from the outset to be left on all day - I currently limit the length of time that I'll leave my Rocket switched on as I know that the pressure stat has a limited life and the more it is cycled used, the sooner it will need replacing.

Added:

Incidentally, I emailed Reiss to express my interest and hope that the machine will make it into full scale production and I got this reply from him - which I am sure he will not mind being made public:

"Come hell or high water it will reach production.

Adrian is a top bloke and a talented engineer formerly in the employ of Rolls Royce Aero designing jet turbines

We're confident that an expensive kettle is well within his capabilities"


----------



## oldbrownjava (Jan 8, 2012)

From the picture, it looks as if the clearance between to bottom of the porta filter and the top of any cup placed underneath will be extremely limited. Wonderful concept though - I really hope it makes it to production.


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

hi. its about 110mm clearance, the traditional height - enough for the traditional 6-7fl.oz cappuccino cup to breeze under. reiss.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Palanca spring lever group - widely used in Spain & Italy.


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

I pre-emptively asked for one for the Christmas or Birthday after release, but I was told no


----------



## vintagecigarman (Aug 10, 2009)

The prototype is up on the website:

http://londiniumespresso.com/blogs/londinium-espresso-blog/6561669-londinium-i-images

Looking good to me. I'm looking at a trip to London as soon as they are available to inspect/play with.


----------



## BLrdFX (Nov 6, 2012)

I am really looking forward to seeing the customer reviews of this fine looking machine!


----------

